# anyone accepting mobile payments



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

anyone using square or intuit go payment, if so how is that working for you.

we have a terminal, and the company we are using is killing us in fees


----------



## Greenwarrior (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi,
I have been using square for about 6 months. They charge around 3% including fee per transaction, payment is in my bank account 4 days after sale. Works well on my apple phone.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

PayPal has been advertising their version of a mobile processor, too, I see. I've been REALLY curious how well it works.


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I have used square (once) -everything went smoothly. Fees are just 2.75% for swiped, but 3.5% for non-swiped. I have a client that used it and found out they had a limit and 1/2 their money is on hold for 30 days -so be sure to check into credit limits (daily,weekly, monthly).


----------

